# [BIETE] ScopeMeter Fluke 105B Series II 100MHz



## poppycock (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

zum Verkauf steht ein *ScopeMeter 105B Series II 100MHz von Fluke*.
Dieses Messgerät vereint einen Oszilloskop- und Multimeterbetrieb! 
Anleitung: http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/scopemt2umger0000.pdf 

Das 105B ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, lediglich die Leistung des Akkus hat altersbedingt nachgelassen. 
In der "Bucht" könnte man aber für kleines Geld einen neuen Akku erwerben. 
Im Messkoffer ist alles dabei, was bei einem Neukauf auch dabei ist: Tastköpfe, Messleitungen, Anleitungen, etc. 
Es sind auch die PC-Software FlukeView und das serielle Datenkabel dabei! 

Das ScopeMeter habe ich im September 2011 aus den USA nach  Deutschland importieren lassen, Zoll wurde natürlich darauf auch  bezahlt. 
Insgesamt hat mich das ScopeMeter 914,50 Euro gekostet.
Da das Gerät von mir gut behandelt wurde und die meiste Zeit leider nur in meinem Schrank unterfordert herumliegt, stelle ich mir einen Preis von *750 Euro VB* vor.
Wer Interesse hat und/oder versuchen will den Preis nach unten zu drücken: Einfach per PN melden, ich reiße keinem den Kopf ab! 

Zur Info: Verkauf von privat, das Gerät war bei mir nur im häuslichen Umfeld *sehr wenig* im Einsatz! 
Das Netzteil hat einen US-Stecker, ein Adapter-Steckernetzteil ist natürlich auch Teil dieses Angebotes!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## poppycock (3 Juli 2012)

*Weitere Fotos...*

Weitere Fotos...


----------



## poppycock (10 Juli 2012)

*Nun auch bei den "Bucht-Kleinanzeigen" zu finden:*
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...luke-105b-series-ii-100mhz/197932082-168-3058

Sollte der Link nicht mehr funktionieren, dann ist es wohl bereits verkauft!


----------



## mariob (10 Juli 2012)

Du,
das ist ein ganz feines, hätte ich auch gern, ich habe ein 123, das ist für unsere Zwecke hier geeigneter, da man auch pennen kann und das Ding bei ausversehen 380 V nicht sprengt.
Mein Tip behalte es, für den Preis was es jetzt wert ist ist es Unfug zu verkaufen.

Gruß
Mario


----------

